# What would you get? is350/gs350/infinity fx/m35



## carlova78 (Jun 17, 2010)

Discuss... which would you get?

Based on every aspect
-size, power, handling, tech,options,ride comfort,quality,performance,etc.

My moms going to sell her e46 325i for something larger and newer probably around the 2006-2009 range. 

She likes something smooth, powerful (v6), comfortable, and able to haul people,cargo.


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

I would take either a fx or M35. The IS350 is more cramp than a 3 series and I find the Gs350 a very sterile driving experiance.


----------



## carlova78 (Jun 17, 2010)

gs350 seemed cramped from some vids i saw too but the quality seems legit


----------



## mstrq (Jun 28, 2010)

GS. It has power, smooth comfortable ride, build quality and nice cabin tech (although it doesn't have things like blind spot sensors, radar cruise control, etc. it still has an adequate amount of tech). There might be issues with headroom for both front and rear seats. And sitting in the rear feels a bit claustrophobic. Legroom for rear passengers is slightly less (around 1-2") than the likes of E class and 5 series. 

Infiniti FX has a very stiff ride. So if ride comfort is one of the top priorities this car is out of consideration list. But it comes with advanced tech options like lane guidance system, blind spot sensors, radar cruise control, harddrive space for music download, etc.

Can't comment on IS and M. Never been in them.


----------



## mstrq (Jun 28, 2010)

Actually, just remembered I've driven IS250 before. It has a very vulgar ride compared to other Lexus cars. I don't remember much since it was 4 years ago. Have fun shopping!


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

M35. The IS is way too small in the back.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

There are faults with each...

IS350 drives well but is not roomy as most have pointed out.

GS350 sucks...it really does.

FX35 is a good option but the gas mileage is bad.

M35 still has a five speed auto and revs high while cruising, otherwise it is nice.

What about the latest year of the previous gen TL (you know, before it became the ugliest car on the road until the Panamera came out), maybe a Type S?


----------



## carlova78 (Jun 17, 2010)

The m35 does have all that fancy tech the fx has and seems really roomy. Gas mileage is that too great tho. The newer m35 has a 6sp i beleive

TL maybe...


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

carlova78 said:


> The m35 does have all that fancy tech the fx has and seems really roomy. Gas mileage is that too great tho. The newer m35 has a 6sp i beleive
> 
> TL maybe...


Be careful and research the M. We looke at an M45 when we got our E550 and it was a five speed auto and that was the deal breaker...noisy and thirsty. That was in 07 tho. My understanding was there was no change in the tranny until the new body style came out which now has the 7 speed dual clutch that Infiniti used across the board...


----------



## mstrq (Jun 28, 2010)

Justin T said:


> Be careful and research the M. We looke at an M45 when we got our E550 and it was a five speed auto and that was the deal breaker...noisy and thirsty. That was in 07 tho. My understanding was there was no change in the tranny until the new body style came out which now has the 7 speed dual clutch that Infiniti used across the board...


I don't think Infiniti has dual clutch. I test drove M56, and it certainly didn't have it.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

mstrq said:


> I don't think Infiniti has dual clutch. I test drove M56, and it certainly didn't have it.


You are right - I mispoke. It has the 7 speed but it is the rev matching thing that Infinitis feature, not dual clutch. My bad.


----------



## carlova78 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok the 7 speed comes out in 2009


----------



## carlova78 (Jun 17, 2010)

up


----------



## carlova78 (Jun 17, 2010)

up


----------

